# Just to make sure that everyone's heard of this...



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Is just about everyone on here familiar with the IMSLP Petrucci Music Library?

I'm pretty sure that everyone is, but I'm just making sure. Because if even _one person_ became acquainted with it through this thread, it was all worth it.

Because the Petrucci Music Library is AWESOME. Here it is. You will find so many free scores on here-it is unbelievable! Almost everything you can imagine from every great composer that is pre-20th century (because most modern music isn't in the public domain yet).

So go and print of free scores...enjoy!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

You just introduced me to it ^_^


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

It's an absolute life-saver. :angel:

My only (well, main) grumble is

PUT BAR NUMBERS ON ALL THE SCORES!!!!!! :scold:


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, but I even BUY scores without bar numbers—I just write them in. It's a pain, but I think that I'm fairly good at it by now...


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm aware of it, and use it for reference all the time. It's great to know what's legally public domain here in the US and what isn't, because our copyright laws make so little sense...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

That's awesome! Thanks for the tip Carter!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Hah. My first piano teacher gave me 26 giga bytes with notes he had downloaded trough IMSLP over the years. Its safe to say, that i only need my hard disc.  But yeah, i don't know how i would manage without IMSLP. As said, it is a real lifesaver. And the great thing is, that most of it is urtext.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I am aware that it would be an insidious trap for me, nearly as bad as these forums. I have stayed away from it, but it might be a fantastic aid to listening if I could approach it with some discipline.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't read music notation so it's not of much use to me, but I think IMSLP is a shining example of the internet as a platform for sharing information.


----------

